# Brisket rub recipes



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a good brisket rub recipe. Anybody got a good one?


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the one I use a lot, I pretty much alternate between this and Jeff's rub

½ cup Paprika
1/4 cup Kosher Salt, fine ground
1/4 cup Sugar
2 tablespoons Mustard Powder
1/4 cup Chili Powder
1/4 cup Ground Cumin
2 tablespoons ground Black Pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tbs Cayenne 
For more hot & spicy increase Mustard powder and Black Pepper to 1/4 cup each  


Good Luck


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds good. I like the a bit more bite in my brisket, so I may do that.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 2, 2009)

salt and pepper

sprinkle with some dried habanero or scotch bonnet pepper powder


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 2, 2009)

is there a bad one! LOL
mustand , salt , pepper, garlic, onion, I dont measure 
I just slather it on!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 2, 2009)

rub it down with worchester and chase that with S_P_G, cant go wrong.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 2, 2009)

All of them sound good. I will have to try them all!


----------



## bassman (Apr 2, 2009)

I did one using just rosemary/garlic seasoning.  Turned out great but no heat.


----------



## porked (Apr 5, 2009)

I've used this rub for a couple years on brisket, it's really good.

1/2 cup chili powder
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup onion powder
1/4 cup black pepper
1/4 cup sugar
2 tblsp dry mustard
2 ground bay leaves

This will do several briskets


----------



## shawnr5 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did 2 12 lb packers using this recipe and spritzing with cherry juice, along with 3 pork shoulders and 8 racks of baby backs. My wife said that they were the best brisket she'd ever had. I've had several e-mails, facebook comments and phone calls from family members letting me know how good my BBQ was. Unfortunately, my mother-in-law had taken the camera, so no q-view.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 16, 2009)

Well here is what i use 

**DISCLAIMER**
sorry i never measure ,always comes out better if i make to taste.

Light Brown Sugar approx. 2 cups (usually)
Kosher Salt (Lightly)
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Black Pepper
Dry Mustard
Cumin
Celery Seed or Flakes
Paprika (For color mainly)

I also marinade every brisket before rubbing pre smoke... i can post this as well if anyones interested. I use the same marinade for jerky,& grilled chicken as well.


----------

